# Yeast cake help



## shells4 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a recipe that our family loves and only makes once a year.  It calls for one small yeast cake.  I have checked all of our local, large grocery stores and no one carries them anymore.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a subsitution?  I would assume you could use dry active yeast I just don't know how much.  Thanks.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes. You can substitute as follows:

1 yeast cake = 1 pkg yeast = 2-1/4 tsps active dry yeast


----------



## shells4 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 8, 2012)

You may find cake yeast in your local bakery.


----------

